# Dual Motors, Dual SEVCON Controllers



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, In theory you might try this: connect a low power plus voltage to one of the three leads to motor A and a minus voltage to one of the other phases, does the motor "jump to" or try and stay in a particular position? If so through trial and error finding a corresponding pair and polarity of phase leads that act the same and drives the motor B assembly to the same position. If this is all successful you may still have to check that the assembly rotates the desired direction when each motor is connected independently. I've never tried this myself but have been interested in driving 2 of my Mars motors with one Sevcon controller.


----------

